# Ventura CP50 Carbon



## thegravestoneman (14 Feb 2013)

I have no idea if it is a good deal or not but Argos have this bike on for 700 quid, it has a Sora gearset and comes in two sizes. with a previous (Xmas) price of 1400 quid. Now I am not in the market for a new bike never mind A carbon jobby. Equipment levels have never really bothered me as you can always be updated easier than a frame and I know very little about the modern stuff, but I am just interested too see if this looks like a deal or not? particuarly since I can get another 10% off as I know someone who works for Argos group.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3324525.htm
I will be sticking to my eighties steel but thought this might be worth bringing to everyones attention

now where did I put that £630?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2013)

Discussed *HERE*


----------



## thegravestoneman (14 Feb 2013)

Oops didn't do my homework that well did I? 

cheers I will read that...


----------



## barracuda (7 Mar 2014)

Hi am thinking about buying a 58cm cp 50 but I notice that argos are saying the frame has a 85kg weight limit can anyone shed any light on this please ??


----------



## barracuda (17 Mar 2014)

Dear Phil;
Thank you for your email. Regarding your question about what the maximum rider weight. Actually, this bike is able to hold maximum of 140 kgw weight. Please kindly let us know if you have further question. Thank you.
Best wishes,
Customer Service
Liyang Global


----------

